# Puis-je acheter cet imac ?



## marialouisa (10 Février 2012)

en occasion on me propose un IMAC *Blanc* 20" Core 2 duo qui est passé de OS X Tiger à Lion 10.7
en passant par snow léopard.
Si oui est fiable ?
Merci de me répondre


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je dirais que oui, c'est une machine assez robuste. Manque le prix proposé. 
La taille du disque doit être un peu obsolète par rapport aux standards actuels. 
Selon son année cette machine était livré avec une télécommande. Demandez également les deux DVD gris qui permettront de restaurer en cas de pépin.


----------



## marialouisa (10 Février 2012)

prix : 500
disque dur 750 GO ram 4 Go corsaire
carte graphique ATI RADEON X 1600 128 Mo
merci beaucoup


----------



## drs (10 Février 2012)

Mac2sell donne 530 (avec un proc de 2ghz)
Donc, c'est dans les prix.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Février 2012)

Il y avait déjà des imacs blanc avec des disques aussi gros ? 
Il est de quelle année ?


----------



## tysell29 (11 Février 2012)

Salut ,

je l'utilise quotidiennement depuis Mai 2007 , je ne me rappèle pas avoir
eu une merde . Mon DD d 'origine était e 320Go et 2Go en ram .

Amic,Steph.


----------



## Keikoku (13 Février 2012)

Moi ça me semble cher oO


----------



## marialouisa (13 Février 2012)

je vous remercie de tous vos bons conseils et finalement je l'ai acheté et je pense que j'ai fait une bonne affaire.
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la manip pour transférer les données de mon emac PowerPC G4 version 10.4.11 vers mon nouveau Imac untel core 2 duo blanc
merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2012)

marialouisa a dit:


> Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la manip pour transférer les données de mon emac PowerPC G4 version 10.4.11 vers mon nouveau Imac untel core 2 duo blanc
> merci d'avance



Brancher les deux machines ensemble (cable FW; regarder s'il faut du 400 ou du 800)
Démarrer l'eMac en mode Target (touche T enfoncée)
Lancer sur le nouveau Mac l'Assistant migration (dans le dossier Utilitaires).
Choisir quoi migrer.

Autrement tu peux faire une migration contrôlée, dossier par dossier.
Soit en branchant en FW, soit avec un câble Ethernet. Puis tu gardes les points 1 et 2 ci dessus avant de commencer le transfert des données.


----------

